# Glass bottle cutting



## AquaNeko (Jul 26, 2009)

Found this.






Interesting and looks like a damn good result. Now to hit the grocery store and find some nice bottle designs and find me a glass cutter.


----------



## Riceburner (Mar 14, 2008)

yep, one good score line is best.

I cut glass tops with straight lines or sweeping curves, but gonna try tighter curves or circles with the hot/cold water method and see.


----------



## bae (May 11, 2007)

Back in the old days we cut bottles by tying a cotton string soaked in gasoline around the bottle and igniting it. Crack. Done.


----------

